# Emp. Scorpion



## dunkinuts (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok so I got tired of all my fish dying in my tank so I converted it to a scorpion hang out. I have a under tank heat with a 60 watt ceramic heater for the main heating source. I have a beach sand substrate with some wood for cover and a lava rock for a hot spot. I have just gotten the heating set up for my main question is how important is the humidity? do emp scorpions need that high of a percent? Will it be ok on the sand?

Thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Emps are a forest species and need a jungle type substrate and decent humidity. They like to dig!


----------



## dunkinuts (Aug 9, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> Emps are a forest species and need a jungle type substrate and decent humidity. They like to dig!


They could dig into the sand and I gave them cover. As for humidity 60-80%?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

dunkinuts said:


> Emps are a forest species and need a jungle type substrate and decent humidity. They like to dig!


They could dig into the sand and I gave them cover. As for humidity 60-80%?
[/quote]

Sand is not an advisable substrate for them...get a desert species if you want to use sand.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i agree with bio,
compleatly redo the habitat
It is a common misconception that scoprs are all desert species. Some are, however alot are not

Thing you should have:
peatmoss (couple dollars at walmart or something)
cork bark or some other wood
mayby some live moss or plants

sand would also make maintaining humidity hard since they like it fairily humid.
a desert hairy would be good in that setup, however an emp will NOT.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> i agree with bio,
> compleatly redo the habitat
> It is a common misconception that scoprs are all desert species. Some are, however alot are not
> 
> ...


Agreed. The habitat is all wrong. For the benefit of the animal, do a little research before diving in. You don't have to be a pro...but, at least a headsup on care. It's not hard, especially if you're on the web.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Depending on the size of tank, that would be pretty cool for something like a baby bearded dragon.









But not an emperor scorpion... I too thought scorpions were all about the desert. But then someone I knew started showing me pics of their collection. And all the different woodland specimens they had were amazing. I had no idea that many came from wooded habitats.

It'll be impossible to maintain humidity in the setup you have.


----------

